# Painting snow plow - spray it or roll it ?



## JB800 (Feb 13, 2013)

I just sanded and primed my western plow. I need to paint it and was told to use rustoleum sunrise red. Should I use a spray gun or roller?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Spray it. You won't be able to roll the corners


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Spray gun. A cheap one from hf works great.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

If u have a sprayer it would be easier, but a roller and brush works fine


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

sprayer better if you got one


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

I sprayed my equipment every year after sand blasting spot rust and hand sanding. Did that for years at the end of each season they started to show signs of rust so the fall clean up was more work. Every year I break down each plow and spreader checking for cracks or bad welds five years ago i started to roll on paint. Good heavy coats of paint on a hot day and sit for a few days works so much better for me now fall clean up is so much easier. Good old rustoleum safety alert yellow and gloss black with a splash of thinner brush the tight edges and 4 inch throw away roller done in no time and dont have any over spray or have to clean guns. Also tiger paw sanding disc on a small grinder are the fastest way to remove the old paint or rust.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

fernalddude;1643943 said:


> I sprayed my equipment every year after sand blasting spot rust and hand sanding. Did that for years at the end of each season they started to show signs of rust so the fall clean up was more work. Every year I break down each plow and spreader checking for cracks or bad welds five years ago i started to roll on paint. Good heavy coats of paint on a hot day and sit for a few days works so much better for me now fall clean up is so much easier. Good old rustoleum safety alert yellow and gloss black with a splash of thinner brush the tight edges and 4 inch throw away roller done in no time and dont have any over spray or have to clean guns. Also tiger paw sanding disc on a small grinder are the fastest way to remove the old paint or rust.


Have to agree. Used to spray it. Now I roll/brush it. IF the steel is properly prepped it will stick much better and you will alwasy be able to get it thicker.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

reg plow paint is thicker I think its worth the 10 bucks...I used myers snow flow yellow on mine and it still looks good


----------

